# Good Pair of Boots



## crackajeff (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a new pair of boots. I have a pair of carolina steel toe loggers, but they're starting to wear out and they're just starting to get worn in. I'm a poor college student so Wesco's are out. I've been looking at Redwing's and Chippewa's so far. Does anybody have any opinions about these boots or any other suggestions?


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 16, 2009)

try some hoffman's.

i just bought a $150 pair of wolverine boots and the lining on the insole is already peeling off. the leather sure is thin too. made in china after all.

you get what you pay for and sometimes you don't.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a set of Hofmans and have been happy with them pretty stout leather made in USA.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 16, 2009)

Get them re soled? Should be cheaper than a new pair. If they are just getting broke in then you wouldn't have to start all over again either. 


Owl


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a pair of steel toe 16"Hoffmans with non-studded logging soles that are about a year and half old. The cons are that they are heavy, hard to break in, and about $300 dollars after being shipped. The pros is that after a year and half of doing tree work and hauling scrap metal (which I use the boots as hammers to bust sharp pieces of metal off the sides of the trailers) they are holding up great. They are made in either the US or Canada, and they seem to really take pride in their work. They are great of you do a lot of spiking but otherwise they are pretty heavy and cumbersome for climbing around the crowns of trees. I've hiked 21 miles with 80lbs of gear (not by choice) while wearing them and it wasn't to bad, so they can be used for other task outside their intended use. Hoffman makes some other boots that are less expensive and lighter and probably better if you do a lot dragging brush, especially up and down hills. 

As mentioned if you know a good shoe cobbler you could just get your boots resoled, however they have to be good and really know what they are doing. I had a pair of redwings redone and the guy who supposedly knew what he was doing did a butch job on it and the boots were falling apart in a couple months. 

A boot I really like for doing tree work or for just about anything is the old olive drap military Jungle boots, but they have to genuine military boots, because there are a lot of cheap knocks off that don't last at all and sadly a lot of military surplus will try to sell the imitation boots yet swear up and down they are the genuine deal. They don't have steel toes in them, and they are not water proof, and not good for snowy conditions (however I have worn them in winter but expect your feet to get wet if your in slush), but they are lite, drain water quickly (helps if you wear wool socks) , have excellent traction, have a great heel for wearing gaffs, protective shank that is still flexible enough for long hikes or dragging lots of brush, last at least a year of solid abuse and can be found for about $60 to $100 dollars. 

Good luck.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 16, 2009)

crackajeff said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of boots. I have a pair of carolina steel toe loggers, but they're starting to wear out and they're just starting to get worn in. I'm a poor college student so Wesco's are out. I've been looking at Redwing's and Chippewa's so far. Does anybody have any opinions about these boots or any other suggestions?



Give Carolina a shout on the phone. They still have a U.S. operation and last I knew(Years ago mind you!) would resole for a fee.

No point in trashing good boots cuz the soles are worn!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## crackajeff (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm definitely not going to trash them. I'm going to wear them until they're shot, but I don't think that will be much longer.


----------



## mercer_me (Nov 16, 2009)

I have Labonville Kevlar 2" High Heel Chainsaw Safety Steel Box Toe Boot and I love them. Got to http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=80&idcategory=243 for more information.


----------



## Mud23609 (Nov 16, 2009)

Check out you local boot store. Not athleats foot or the like but one of the real ones. They should be able to resole them for you or at least point you in the right direction.

I am on the third set of soles in my Carolina work boots. Just to darn comfy to throw away.

Carolina boots can still be had USA made, just bought a set two weeks ago.


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 17, 2009)

*Vibergs !*

Least expensive boot there is in the long run ... For non logging work boots I prefer the 45 . They are made from Water Buffalo leather ..... If you get the steel toed model it is CSA approved which means it has a steel mid sole for puncture resistance . Even the spring heel has enough heel for keeping the spurs in place


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 17, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Least expensive boot there is in the long run ... For non logging work boots I prefer the 45 . They are made from Water Buffalo leather ..... If you get the steel toed model it is CSA approved which means it has a steel mid sole for puncture resistance . Even the spring heel has enough heel for keeping the spurs in place



I'm not sure what model my Vibergs are, they're the ones with the leather sole and tricounis.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Nov 18, 2009)

i like the georgia loggers. if u like the higher heel they r the way to go. u usaually can find em for $150 for insulated and about $125 for uninsulated.I had a pair of uninsulated and they lasted me for 4 years and then i gave them to my buddy a year a go and he still wearing them now. i bought a pair of insulated bout a year ago and have wore them everday since and cannot be happier with them.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 18, 2009)

TimberFaller660 said:


> i like the georgia loggers. if u like the higher heel they r the way to go. u usaually can find em for $150 for insulated and about $125 for uninsulated.I had a pair of uninsulated and they lasted me for 4 years and then i gave them to my buddy a year a go and he still wearing them now. i bought a pair of insulated bout a year ago and have wore them everday since and cannot be happier with them.



I Just recently got a pair to thrash as a GP Boot, and so far I'm liking 'em.
They even took the Sno-seal well without softening up to mush.

They are gonna be hot as hell come summer, but that's what Corcoran Dessert boots are for.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hossflstc (Nov 18, 2009)

*hossflstc*

I have been wearing a pair of custom made wesco timber for over a year and love em 14 inch spring heal replaceable caulks


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 19, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I'm not sure what model my Vibergs are, they're the ones with the leather sole and tricounis.


.

. They would be the 105T . The T is for Triconie .. Mine have the synthetic sole ... It works out better in the rain forest .....


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Nov 19, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I Just recently got a pair to thrash as a GP Boot, and so far I'm liking 'em.
> They even took the Sno-seal well without softening up to mush.
> 
> They are gonna be hot as hell come summer, but that's what Corcoran Dessert boots are for.
> ...



mine werent too hot last summer. 400grams balance quite well between winter/summer


----------



## runawaymachine (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to Highjack the thread but I am looking for a pair of boots with slightly diffrent requirements.

I need a pair of logging/hiking boots that are lightweight(relatively) but still have cut protection and saftey toe. I weigh in at 145lbs and am covering up to 10 miles per day(half running) cutting Pinyon Pine. I am never on flat ground. Does anyone make a boot that has a aluminum toe and synthetic tarsal protection?

I also like to stay away from steel in the winter so it doesn't soak all the warmth out of my toes.

I'm on a budget but would come up with the money for a quality light weight boot.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 20, 2009)

Try Stihl boots or Matterhorn if your looking for cut protection.


----------



## runawaymachine (Nov 20, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Try Stihl boots or Matterhorn if your looking for cut protection.



Those both seem to have steel toes. I need a boot with no steel in it. Any suggestions? I can't seem to find what I am looking for anywhere, might have to have custom boots made.


----------



## climbit (Nov 20, 2009)

*hoffmans*

Google Hoffmans boots. Check out the Meindl Caulks. I've heard some good things about these boots. They are waterproof about 11" or so. the only problem is they are insulated. Also the danner pronghorns I've heard good about.

Trampbushler-- you know anyone wearing the meindls up there?


----------



## climbit (Nov 20, 2009)

*Try Nicks too*

Nicks makes some great boots too. I had a ton of problems with whites stretching and rolling over. I had a pair of swithced to Nicks and have never looked back. I think they are a better fit and finish than whites IMO


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 2, 2009)

climbit said:


> Nicks makes some great boots too. I had a ton of problems with whites stretching and rolling over. I had a pair of swithced to Nicks and have never looked back. I think they are a better fit and finish than whites IMO



climbit knows.

priorities my man. nick's is all i wear. sell something, work extra jobs, eat rice and beans for a month or two and get nick's. i sold/gave away all my _previously beloved_ *danners*-and was shredding cheapos every 6 months before that. nick's eliminated my need for rx orthodics. orthodics and office visits cost more than great boots.

and you can find them used on the big auction site or craigslist sometimes. resole them rebuild them for-nearly-ever.

but you need to know your "nicks" size. i wear 10.5 in everything else. 10 in nicks. your feet may vary.

i have the rancher and the hotshot ltt, and might get another pair when i can.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2009)

you will pay a little for them but i haven't found a better pair of boots than Danner


----------



## KindlingKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Love my redwings. They seem to hold up and the company gives you lots of options - logger, hiking, etc. They probably have something that will fit your needs. I think Danner is a brand that Redwing bought some time ago and also offers some fine boots. I can't remember if it is Danner or Redwing but one of the brands has a "rainforest" boot that seems to be pretty well built and a few more features than redwing's traditional loggers. I think Baileys has them....


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2009)

i believe that danner makes the rainforest.
if you do look at buying danner make sure that they are ones that are made in the USA, because there is a big difference.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 3, 2009)

climbit said:


> Google Hoffmans boots. Check out the Meindl Caulks. I've heard some good things about these boots. They are waterproof about 11" or so. the only problem is they are insulated. Also the danner pronghorns I've heard good about.
> 
> Trampbushler-- you know anyone wearing the meindls up there?



Meindl's are very good hunting ,hiking ect . boots . I think they have 400 grams of Thinsulate and the way Hoffman,s puts the sole on they don,t have steel inside the sole . 9(The caulks "corks" ) are in a sole of their own that is vulacnized to the sole ..... Those boots are stiff enough for DallSheep hunting and so they are strong enough to fall timber in , specially for a light guy .. I weigh almost a hundred pounds more than he does ... I know guys who wear them for hunting ... They don,t have a steel or other saftey toe , nor any cut protection ... Don,t really need that unless the company requires it ... Sposed to cut wood , not boots .......


----------



## climbit (Dec 3, 2009)

*meindl*

All of my hunting boots are meindl and I will never wear anything else. The caulk version that hoffman's sells are more than likely just as good. For wet conditions these would be A+++. Dry conditions----> Nicks for sure!


----------

